# Laudati's Piedras Blancas sculpt completed



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, almost complete. There might be a small change to the base. We're thinking about it. Anyway, Joe sent me these pics yesterday and thought I'd share them with you. Please let us know what you think. Thanks. John


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Now that is one cool looking kit! :thumbsup:
It also has that Aurora "look" to it!

Nice!

MMM


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great sculpt of a lesser known monster. As I said earlier, I saw this movie at Monster Bash 2008 and thought it was cool, I hadn't even known about it before that. His sculpt really looks like it for sure. And it is in the classic Aurora scale, correct?

Bob K.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Alas, poor Yorik!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

rkoenn said:


> And it is in the classic Aurora scale, correct? Bob K.


 Yep.  Should look really nice next to the CB, IT and Sunny D.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Sunny D. Now that's funny!!!!!!!!!!:lol:
And ounce again a great kit!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo: Now I will have to add this one to my collection! Now just to find a job so I can have money to buy all the new stuff.
John that kit looks OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!! Another great job I have to say!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Ooooooooooohhhhh! I love those B critters from the 50s!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I am glad this series is going great John, 1/8 scale is still popular.Joe Laudati's sculpting is just amazing, so much talent, has his own style.

Randy


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Super impressive!

~RK~


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

This is one of my all time favorite movies. your sculpt is perfect, makes me want to pop in the dvd. Great job !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Excellent version...luv it! Now how about an Aurora style 1/8th mole man.:thumbsup:


----------



## auroralover (Dec 12, 2009)

Howabout the Wasp Woman? The Leech Woman? My mother-in-law? (Sorry, couldn't resist, not married but gotta go for the punchline !)

OH, OH, OH, howabout the Metaluna Mutant? The She Beast? (Uh oh, back to mothers in law . . .)

She Beast would be stupefyingly awesome, no?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm in like Flynn with a big wide grin!


----------



## auroralover (Dec 12, 2009)

Piedro does have kind of a flat behind, don't you think? With all the exercise he gets ripping people's heads off and swimming around Piedro Blanca you'd think he'd be a little more buff! Y'know, in one of these pictures it looks like one of his claw/fingers is sticking up into the bottom of the head. Is he going to ROAST that head for dinner or something? Is this what they mean when they say FINGER food? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA . . . . . . 

THE BAD PUNS OF FORREST J ACKERMAN LIVE ON! God Bless his soul!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Already mulling over color schemes for this one. Thinking various mollusk shades. Can't wait to see a built-up!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Gillmen said:


> Excellent version...luv it! Now how about an Aurora style 1/8th mole man.:thumbsup:


 Kinda done to death in 1/6th (Horizon, Billiken). And I can't think of anything new to be done to that character. Not so sure about that one.  Maybe.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

auroralover said:


> Howabout the Wasp Woman? The Leech Woman? My mother-in-law? (Sorry, couldn't resist, not married but gotta go for the punchline !) OH, OH, OH, howabout the Metaluna Mutant? The She Beast? (Uh oh, back to mothers in law . . .) She Beast would be stupefyingly awesome, no?


I'm considering your mother in law. Is she a MILF? 

There are three Metaluna Mutants that were done in 1/8th scale. The Billiken, the one from Jayco and the one from Webbhead and I hear there's another coming out from Alchemy Works. Don't see that one being part of the line any time soon. 

I am seriously thinking the next one should be a female, just to mix it up a bit. But, no decisions have been made at this point. No Spoilers, Sweetie.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Joe has added a land crab to the base to make it a little more interesting for the painter. And the land crab connects directly to the movie. I'll be posting those base pics either later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Love the fantastic sculpts of these 'b' movie monsters.. It..Sun demon..
and now this exellent version of the monster from piedras blancas, love the scale, :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Wish i had the funds to buy-em,

How long will these kits be available???


----------



## auroralover (Dec 12, 2009)

"I'm considering your mother in law. Is she a MILF? "

No, no, I said I didn't have one, but I had to throw in a Henny Youngman-ish punchline. Anyone remember Henny Youngman, god bless him? King of the one liners? Take my wife, Please? 

I was thinking (uh-oh) it would be interesting to see Joe's take on the "creature car" kind of models like Frankenstein's Fliver, Creature go-kart, etc. (or whatever they're called). Might be an interesting creative challenge for him?


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

The vehicular thing never really appealed to me. So don’t really see that happening any time soon. On the other hand, a really motivated modeler could always bash it.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Some shots of the completed base.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

yes...yes...OHMIGAWSH, YES!!! Put me on the list, John!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

gaz91 said:


> How long will these kits be available???


 We'll, I'd have to say until the molds burn out. Can't say when that would be. If I could see into the future, I'd be buying lotto tickets.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

deadmanincfan said:


> Put me on the list, John!


 I've got you down, my friend.


----------



## tylerh (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow - The sculpt looks amazing - Never saw the film thought -

Is it one of those cases of "The Creature is better than the film?" Looks like Mole Man hands!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

John, now that's an outstanding base. You know I have to get this one too!:thumbsup:
By the way - might have some good news this evening!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I hope I'm not jinxing myself.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow! That base is outstanding. 
Lottsa fun gals to choose from if your next release is the "gentler sex." Wasp Woman would be good. Frankenstein's Daughter. Sandra Knight from Blood of Dracula. Carmilla from the classic vampire novella (filmed as The Vampire Lovers). 
Whatever you decide upon, you can count me in! 
[Still working on the Sun Demon. Fun!!!!!!]


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Facto2 said:


> Kinda done to death in 1/6th (Horizon, Billiken). And I can't think of anything new to be done to that character. Not so sure about that one.  Maybe.


Exactly my point...done a few times but never in 1/8th or in the Aurora tradition. I would also add that he's a little more main stream than the other B monsters which should be a plus with sales.:dude:


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

What about the She-Creature for Joe's next sculpt?


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

tylerh said:


> Wow - The sculpt looks amazing - Never saw the film thought - Is it one of those cases of "The Creature is better than the film?" Looks like Mole Man hands!


 Let me put it to you this way... The movie aint ever gonna win an Oscar. But, if you like 50's B movies, it aint bad. I've seen worse. But, yes, the monster is the best part of the movie.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Gillmen said:


> Exactly my point...done a few times but never in 1/8th or in the Aurora tradition. I would also add that he's a little more main stream than the other B monsters which should be a plus with sales.:dude:


 Good points. And, hey, we already have the hands. All I'll say is we'll see.


----------



## auroralover (Dec 12, 2009)

She Creature. There's your MILF right there. 

(Monster I'd Like to Frag.)


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Facto2 said:


> Good points. And, hey, we already have the hands. All I'll say is we'll see.


Here's the pic of Aurora's prototype that never made it to production! Hint...hint!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just got this picture from Joe. This is not a builtup pic, this is Joe doing his usual Photoshop magic. I thought it was pretty cool. Hope you guys do too.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

LOVE IT! Can't wait to do that one.:thumbsup:


----------



## auroralover (Dec 12, 2009)

That's one terrific pic! The details like the seaweed, the crab, Mr. Blancas himself (or ITself) there . . . WOW!

And the lighthouse! I know it's not part of the kit, but it would be awesome to see someone take the Lighthouse Encounter kit with the Beast from 20,000 Fathoms and add Piedro to it, like in the picture, off to the side doing it's best impression of Hamlet. "Alas, poor human, I ate him well . . . DONE!" 

BWAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH . . . . 

(With thanks to Forrest J. Ackerman for all those golden hours enjoying his deliciously twisted sense of humor in Famous Monsters of Filmland)


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Schweet! Now I know what to do with the wooden lighthouses I've been seeing at Michael's... :thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

So John, when does this puppy come out? Love to get this one!:woohoo:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice! Can't wait to get my claws on this one.

And if you did come out with a She Creature kit, the addition of a second head and a simple wardrobe change would result in a Voodoo Woman figure. But then we'd have to buy two... ;-)


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Chinxy said:


> So John, when does this puppy come out? Love to get this one!:woohoo:


 Well, there's another project ahead of it. And that's taking a bit more time than expected. I'm hoping (hoping, mind you) for a November release.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

auroralover said:


> And the lighthouse! I know it's not part of the kit, but it would be awesome to see someone take the Lighthouse Encounter kit with the Beast from 20,000 Fathoms and add Piedro to it, like in the picture, off to the side doing it's best impression of Hamlet. "Alas, poor human, I ate him well . . . DONE!"


 It would be tricky to get it to work in a diorama. You'd have to do a forced perspective thing... but it might work.


----------



## jayco35 (Sep 5, 2002)

looks great... Joe does nice photo-shop work as well as sculpting.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks, John!

Sorry to bump this thread back up to the top but the molds for this beauty are finally done. Anyone who wants more info should email me at: 
[email protected]

Please include your full name and HT handle. Thanks. John


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

John, just emailed you. Call me if you wish. When will he be ready?


----------



## Greg Roccaro (Feb 9, 2003)

Im in for sure.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Chinxy. First batch should be ready to ship in the first week in December. Will call you when we're closer. 



Chinxy said:


> John, just emailed you. Call me if you wish. When will he be ready?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Email coming your way from me also, John...:wave:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

So John - what's the word on Piedras Blancas?


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Chinxy said:


> So John - what's the word on Piedras Blancas?


Mike got a little side tracked with the holidays, real life and a woman... a fifty foot woman. Anyway, Mike is working on the castings. First eight should arrive tomorrow (depending on how motivated USPS is feeling) and ship on Monday. More castings scheduled to ship to me on Friday. Here’s the list (in order) so you know where you are in the roster...

Joe Laudati x 2
Steve Riojas x 2
David Morrison
Mark Brokaw
Charlie Coleman
Joe Bello
Fred Camp
Joe Meyers
Fred Del Vecchio
William Jenks (Chinxy)
Kirk Durfey
Greg Roccaro
Mike Kelch
Bill Mathews
Jesse Garcia
Dana Campion
Roy Kirchoff
James Nichols
Charles Kuphal x 2
Michael Scott


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Oh MAN - I'm 10! Now I'm sad, just sad!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm below you, Chinx, at 18, but we're on the list! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

deadmanincfan said:


> I'm below you, Chinx, at 18, but we're on the list! :thumbsup:


OK - good point! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Actually Chinx you're # 12. The first four go to the first two. Still in line for the 2nd batch though. 

~RK~


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK Now I'm really sad, just sad!

But the true question is will I get him before Christmas?


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Guys, I'm doing the best I can. If I don't have the castings, I can't ship the kits. You think I don't want to run those charges? 

And it should be noted I haven't taken anyone's money. Nor will I before the kits are ready to ship.

Again, doing the best I can so please be patient.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Facto2 said:


> Guys, I'm doing the best I can. If I don't have the castings, I can't ship the kits. You think I don't want to run those charges?
> 
> And it should be noted I haven't taken anyone's money. Nor will I before the kits are ready to ship.
> 
> Again, doing the best I can so please be patient.


Hey John, No worries! We're just kidding around. We can wait. But it does make a good laugh. Hey - it's Christmas. I'm already working on 2 kits now. A WWII Corsair and the Outer Limits Megasoid. Plus (now this is really cool) at our IPMS Christmas party my present was the Moebius The Mummy. Now that was realllllllllly cool! And some bad news is Gorgo is not coming out till Spring. Oh well. I have enough to play with for now.

Now on a bad note - my wife just bought all new outdoor lights even though I already put up the lights outside. Guess what I'm doing tomorrow????:drunk:

So John, really! No worries. It will be great when he comes and we know your doing your best. Heck, it has been a really hecktic week.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm chillin' here, John ol' buddy...I was just glad to be on the list! Take all the time you need!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! Two things came today in the mail! My cigars (to go in my new humidor) and The Monster of Piedras Blancas.:woohoo: WOW am I trippen now! I know what I'm working on this weekend. It's a very nice sculpt too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

Facto2 said:


> Let me put it to you this way... The movie aint ever gonna win an Oscar. But, if you like 50's B movies, it aint bad. I've seen worse. But, yes, the monster is the best part of the movie.


+1 :thumbsup:

True of many of the B movies. Many of them has some really neat monsters and this one is among the best. Very nicely done!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Here's an update so everyone here on this board knows where they stand order wise. 

Joe Laudati x 2 - shipped on 12/19/11
Steve Riojas x 2 - shipped on 12/19/11
David Morrison - shipped on 12/19/11
Mark Brokaw - shipped on 12/19/11
Charlie Coleman - shipped on 12/19/11
Joe Bello - Shipped on 12/23/11
Fred Camp - Shipped on 12/23/11
Joe Meyers - Shipped on 12/23/11
Fred Del Vecchio - Shipped on 12/23/11
William Jenks (Chinxy) - Shipped on 12/23/11
Kirk Durfey - Shipped on 12/23/11
Greg Roccaro - Shipped on 12/23/11
Mike Kelch - Shipped on 12/23/11
Roy Kirchoff - Shipped on 12/30/11
James Nichols - Shipped on 12/30/11
Charles Kuphal x 2 - Shipped on 12/30/11
Michael Scott - Shipped on 12/30/11

Bill Mathews - Scheduled to ship by 1/6/12
Dana Campion - Scheduled to ship by 1/6/12

Jesse Garcia - Waiting to hear back from you

Thanks. John


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well looks like everyone's has shipped. Everyone should be happy campers now. 

Still working on mine. just masked up the hands and feet to airbrush the nails.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Haven't received mine yet, it's due to arrive next Wednesday, but I'm happy knowing it's on the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Posted a new pic of what's I've finished so far!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yer makin' us look bad again, Chinx! Dat's niiiiiiiice work!


----------

